# Rasheed Wallace



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's get him. We had a chance 3-4 years ago...IMO with his presence we would've won a title or two buy now..he's still a quality player..I'm all for it. We need a strong minded guy who can score down the stretch and provide a spark..he's the guy.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That's a lot of technicals he's bringing with him. :biggrin:


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

Losing a Terry or even a Devin Harris for Wallace who will most likely cost us at least 10 games per season. I'd much rather go for a Elton Brand and then sign Rashad Lewis


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Javelin said:


> Losing a Terry or even a Devin Harris for Wallace who will most likely cost us at least 10 games per season. I'd much rather go for a Elton Brand and then sign Rashad Lewis


A Brand calibur player and a Rashard Lewis would cost a Terry, a JHo, a Harris, and probably a Stackhouse.

That's a little too much change considering the team won 67 games in the regular season....


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> A Brand calibur player and a Rashard Lewis would cost a Terry, a JHo, a Harris, and probably a Stackhouse.
> 
> That's a little too much change considering the team won 67 games in the regular season....


Its obvious we won't get it done in the long run with a point guard who settles for perimeter shots, Terry isn't going to change so I don't mind if his *** gets booted. Send The Jet along with Dampier for Brand and a future draft pick, and have Harris (who takes it to the rim) as our main playmaker, then sign Lewis, if needed to clear up cap space, we'll cut George who's done nothing the entire year. Not too much of a dramatic change in order to fill in our major needs which is a forward that likes to go on the inside.

*New potential starting line-up for the 2007-2008 Season:*

G Devin Harris
G Josh Howard
F Rashad Lewis
F Dirk Nowitzki
C Elton Brand


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

dunno why you guys are so big on headcases.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> dunno why you guys are so big on headcases.


You can't prop up your trophy with a Bible.

Level headed fire is what I'm after if I'm Avery, but the intangibles are countless. How would Sheed perform under Avery - like Stack, or Marbury? There has to be communication of some type (legally) to develop a rapport.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Javelin said:


> Its obvious we won't get it done in the long run with a point guard who settles for perimeter shots, Terry isn't going to change so I don't mind if his *** gets booted. Send The Jet along with Dampier for Brand and a future draft pick, and have Harris (who takes it to the rim) as our main playmaker, then sign Lewis, if needed to clear up cap space, we'll cut George who's done nothing the entire year. Not too much of a dramatic change in order to fill in our major needs which is a forward that likes to go on the inside.
> 
> *New potential starting line-up for the 2007-2008 Season:*
> 
> ...


We don't have enough cap space for Rashard Lewis even if cut Dirk because we are still paying the guy who will get his first ring this year.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Finley's money doesn't count toward cap....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Finley's money doesn't count toward cap....


It still chaps my ***. :thumbdown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Javelin said:


> Send The Jet along with Dampier for Brand and a future draft pick, and have Harris (who takes it to the rim) as our main playmaker, then sign Lewis, if needed to clear up cap space, we'll cut George who's done nothing the entire year. Not too much of a dramatic change in order to fill in our major needs which is a forward that likes to go on the inside.


I doubt the clips are dumb enough to let go Brand for Terry, Damp, and a future pick. We'll be lucky to get him with JHo, Terry, and our highest 2nd rounders in THIS draft.

We'll have to pay teams to take Damp off our hands.

Would you be willing to deal JHo, Terry, Harris, Damp and our highest 2nd rounder for Brand and Maggette? That would pretty much be blowing up the 67-win team.....


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> I doubt the clips are dumb enough to let go Brand for Terry, Damp, and a future pick. We'll be lucky to get him with JHo, Terry, and our highest 2nd rounders in THIS draft.
> 
> We'll have to pay teams to take Damp off our hands.
> 
> Would you be willing to deal JHo, Terry, Harris, Damp and our highest 2nd rounder for Brand and Maggette? That would pretty much be blowing up the 67-win team.....


Even with the exact same line-up, I would give us at best 55-60 wins next season, its been proven again and again, we need a consistent big man who can give us the paint pts we need in order to win. Let me make this clear, I'd do whatever it takes to get that with the exception that Dirk, Howard, Stackhouse, and Harris stays.

Clippers are losing faith in Brand as if they haven't already, he's had 8 years provided by above average line-ups to bring the Clippers to prime-time yet nothing has happened. If they won't give up Brand, I'll throw in Terry, Dampier, and Greg Buckner for Corey Maggette, Tim Thomas, and a future 2nd+ round draft pick.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol, we aren't getting Brand or Lewis. And what evidence is there of the Clippers losing confidence in Brand? And the Clippers have only had two above average lineups in his career. Last year and this year. You're delusional. We don't need another soft, wafy jumpshooter like Rashard anyway, plus we have nothing besides Harris the Sonics want in a S&T. 

Rasheed makes sense because his questionable sanity might make it easier for us to catch him for a bargain, plus we could conceivably give up veterans to the Pistons.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

_Dre_ said:


> Lol, we aren't getting Brand or Lewis. And what evidence is there of the Clippers losing confidence in Brand? And the Clippers have only had two above average lineups in his career. Last year and this year. You're delusional. We don't need another soft, wafy jumpshooter like Rashard anyway, plus we have nothing besides Harris the Sonics want in a S&T.
> 
> Rasheed makes sense because his questionable sanity might make it easier for us to catch him for a bargain, plus we could conceivably give up veterans to the Pistons.


Since when was Rashad a soft wafy jump shooter? He goes to the rim more over Dirk, he's strong and durable, would probably be the top at that in Dallas besides Howard. Don't count on Mark Cuban getting Wallace, they're both too alike in sharing characteristics of overreacting *******s, wouldn't work in a century. Brand is already in his 8th year as I've said, L.A. knows he's won't carry this team to a championship anytime soon let alone be the leader when they do get out of this mess they're in right now, better to rid of him now then later. We don't need him to be the star, he'll still be fit into that structure that centers around Dirk.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Rashard Lewis is a soft, wafy jumpshooter. A poor man's Dirk.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

_Dre_ said:


> Rashard Lewis is a soft, wafy jumpshooter. A poor man's Dirk.


I'd still take him for Terry, and establish Harris as the quarter back.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

xray said:


> You can't prop up your trophy with a Bible.
> 
> Level headed fire is what I'm after if I'm Avery, but the intangibles are countless. How would Sheed perform under Avery - like Stack, or Marbury? There has to be communication of some type (legally) to develop a rapport.


just saying, a guy like sheed will bring positives, but is he worth the negatives? think he would stop getting techs like he does now? not likely. think avery would stand for his laziness on offence and defence? let him jack up 3s? think sheed think that sounds good to him?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

There is a better chance of getting Kaman than Brand. Brand is *almost* their franchise player (Livingston was building up to be "it" until his injury). If Livingston had progressed as hoped, we might have had a chance of landing Brand. As is, no way Clips let him go.

As for Kaman, he got paid, and his production went way down. We have a similar character already. His name is Erick, with a "k."

I don't like sheed as a player. I am sure I'd like him as a stand-up comedian though.

IMO, Lewis doesn't make too much sense. If we need a tall jump shooter, we could just re-sign Cro..... BTW, Cro hustles more than Lewis, and a lower price tag too.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I just don't see how we could get a player that will help us without giving up too much. We are pretty much stuck with the group of guys we have now because of some horrific contracts.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I just don't see how we could get a player that will help us without giving up too much. We are pretty much stuck with the group of guys we have now because of some horrific contracts.


Could we be the NBA's version of the 49ers? 

From the business side of Cuban's brain, I bet he's listening when somebody mentions Damp and/or Terry; he'd love to get out of those...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Whatever we do, if we don't come into this next season with someone with a chip on their shoulder and can score, we won't win again.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Let's get him. We had a chance 3-4 years ago...IMO with his presence we would've won a title or two buy now..he's still a quality player..I'm all for it. We need a strong minded guy who can score down the stretch and provide a spark..he's the guy.


*
Sounds like a great idea, SHEED is my favorite player in the NBA.
*


----------

